
Verizon Droid Quick Review Plus Comparison with iPhone - tortilla
http://www.danielfischer.com/2009/11/07/verizon-droid-quick-review-plus-comparison-with-iphone/
======
charlesju
The main competitive advantage of the iPhone is not the features. It's the
overall polish and UI.

~~~
symesc
Agreed. I haven't held the Droid, but most video reviews of the interface
reveal a need to re-click items and a delay in scrolling/reacting to touch
commands. That's my impression anyway. This doesn't happen with regularity on
the iPhone.

I'm not saying this is a show-stopper; Android will get there. What's amazing,
however, is that we're almost 3 years past Steve Jobs' first demo of the
iPhone at Macworld, January 2007. I still can't believe how well they nailed
it, first time.

I own an iPhone, but I love the open nature of Android. Whatever the Droid may
lack in fit and finish it is going to be more than made up for by the degree
of control it places in the owner's hands.

~~~
pyre
> _What's amazing, however, is that we're almost 3 years past Steve Jobs'
> first demo of the iPhone at Macworld, January 2007. I still can't believe
> how well they nailed it, first time._

Let's not forgot that many features were missing from the initial iPhone
release, and that there were rumors of the iPhone for years (i.e. how long
were they working on it pre-release?). I imagine that the internals could have
been a mess too; there was no SDK for that initial release other than "Use
AJAX and Safari to make _Web Apps_ for the iPhone! Yay!".

~~~
elblanco
Well it's obvious that in the balance between look & feel and features, Apple
went with the look & feel with the goal of features later.

That turned out to be a good choice.

------
vegashacker
I was surprised by this conclusion: "I’d say [the Droid] is definitely the
second best phone on the market..." It seemed to me that his points added up
to it being better. The only one that was a solid win for the iPhone was the
camera.

~~~
pyre
I read another review that put the browser performance as better on the
iPhone.

------
IonicWalrus
Having written apps for both iPhone and Android I rate iPhone over Android -
around 10x better - both as a user and as a developer.

~~~
markkanof
Could you expand a bit on that statement with regard to development?

------
dfischer
Woah... I'm surprised one of my posts is on hacker news. WTF? That makes the
geek inside of me want to throw a party. I'll clear up some questions that
were asked here...

 _I was really shocked to see "danielfischer.com" when I loaded up
news.ycombinator.com as per my daily schedule..._

------
djahng
I'm not sure what he's complaining about with the Droid camera. It looks like
it's just using a different white-balance setting than the iPhone.

~~~
dkokelley
I don't think he was complaining about the quality (although for a 3+ MP
advantage I wouldn't be proud of those shots).

 _To my eyes… they’re roughly the same quality once taken. And if I’m not
mistaken the 1st gen iphone is a 2.0 megapixel camera and the droid is 5
megapixels. Yeesh that’s embarrassing._

Reports have complained that the Droids camera takes ages to open, shoot, and
process. I'll bet that's what he meant when he said it really sucks. That
would make sense, given that the device must process a lot more to take in all
5MP. Hopefully they'll refine this process in the future for faster shots.

~~~
rimantas
Is there any hope that someday people will stop to think that more Mpx is more
quality? It's just bigger size, that's all. And if more Mpx are crammed on the
sensor of the same size, that usually means more noise too.

~~~
kwamenum86
Right but you get better quality in two scenarios:

1) take two pictures of the same size yields a better result with more
megapixels

2) taking a larger sized picture on a camera with more megapixels and scaling
it down yields a better result than taking a picture at the scaled down
dimensions with a lower megapixel camera

~~~
pkulak
I don't think so. A high noise shot scaled down still will have a bunch of
noise in it. Double the pixel sensor size and you get a much better picture,
in my experience.

For example: HD video cameras. They look like crap in the dark, even at
YouTube dimentions. My Flip video SD beats them hands down.

------
spot
there's a bug in the droid camera focus software (so should be fixable OTA).

~~~
kreneskyp
Its a very simple bug, and _will_ be fixed via an update not sure when that
will be though.

------
dustingetz
wait, so verizon is actually allowing the google maps gps app for free?

~~~
JshWright
Yep, works well (got me from the VZW store to my house without trouble ;) )

------
unalone
Dan Fischer's still around! Small Internet: I used to be a moderator on a
forum he owned.

~~~
dfischer
Ha hey! Which mod were you? :)

~~~
unalone
Hey! Geez, you've been here longer than I've been.

I was on Writer's Beat. I think David/TGO introduced me to it? I just went on
and checked how it today, out of curiosity: I was ronoxq.

~~~
dfischer
Oh, hey! I remember you.

I sold WB a lil' while ago... what are you up to these days?

